# 7.5 gallon Triptych



## Rcguerra (Nov 28, 2012)

This is my first attempt on aquascaping. The tank on the left was my first tank ever and is not yet scaped to be part of the triptych, so please focus your constructive comments to center and right hand side.

Tanks: 1 Mr. Aqua low iron high visibility glass and 2 TrueAqua low iron high visibility glass

Light: Finnex Fugeray

Ferts: Seachem line including flourish, excel and iron ( on hold on tanks 2 and 3)
CO2: pressurized 16lbs tank with splitter right after regulator

ADA Amazonia aquasoil, LFS driftwood

View attachment 120778

That's where inspiration came from, found on pinterest

View attachment 120786

Initial concept

View attachment 120794

Found driftwoods

View attachment 120802

Custom stand for the cubes








































(24hrs)

















Have to wait 'til it brings the ammonia level down so I can introduce shrimp and a female betta.


----------



## Fishermike (Feb 24, 2013)

Very creative - love the triptych concept! Looks great already, looking forward to updates.


----------



## Rcguerra (Nov 28, 2012)

All the electricals completed today, including LED moonlight with dimmer.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

I do like the concept. Tanks look pretty cool with that lighting, especially in the dark.

How do you filter the 3 tanks?

I would start fertilizing all tanks with plants from the get go. You might want to look into mixing your own ferts: a lot cheaper and gives you more control.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rcguerra (Nov 28, 2012)

My plan was to use the Seachem line for now since I already have them. .5ml of flourish, .5ml of iron on the center tank and .75 on the one on the right (since it has the non-green plants). Excell will be used daily, but I am not sure about dosage, specially combined with CO2.

I am waiting on bubble counters and glass difusers, but once they arrive, should I go with CO2 right away as well?

Thank you for the plants by the way.


----------



## Rcguerra (Nov 28, 2012)

OVT said:


> How do you filter the 3 tanks?


They are 3 independent systems. Each one has an Aquaclear 20 with Fluval pre-filter sponge.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

With your light, do start co2 ASAP. I don't think you have fish there yet. I would fertilize all tanks the same way and I would double-check your fertilization for sufficient macros and micros.

I would do Excel 5ml per tank every wc.
GJ on separate filtration.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

I especially like that middle tank. It stands out to my eye. Really great job and having the three together like that really has a dramatic impact.

Well done!


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

those tanks looks very similar to the evolve4, anyways nice set up


----------



## Rcguerra (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you. I am now facing the remaining organic contribution of the DW (even after boiling it) as a fungus peak. Can't wait for it to run its cycle.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

That stuff is ok and will go away. I get it on all Mopani wood even after hours of boiling.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rcguerra (Nov 28, 2012)

One week update. Ammonia still high, but some nitrites in now...

Fungi are reduced but still present.


----------



## Rcguerra (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice cubes!


----------



## Rcguerra (Nov 28, 2012)

Removed the DW from the right tank, started the scaping of the left tank.

















More pictures soon.


----------



## Cyanider (Mar 1, 2013)

I love this idea! Definitely using this as inspiration after my next tank. What's that stand - did you build it or buy it?


----------



## Cyanider (Mar 1, 2013)

Btw, the attachment links aren't working for me.


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

Love the setup. The middle tank scape is excellent.


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

I love it and the continuity of the size and equipment as well as the scapes make em flow, kudos !


----------



## Rcguerra (Nov 28, 2012)

Left hand side tank scaped, dwarf hairgrass added.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Looking good.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

I like this setup!

Any update on how the growth is coming along?


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

Nice idea. I like it.


----------



## Tankaddiction (Aug 17, 2013)

Nice! The middle is a great focal point and they all compliment each other well!


----------



## Rcguerra (Nov 28, 2012)

September update.


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

any updates?? looks amazing! I really like the concept here.


----------

